# 1/1000 Reliant Test Shot - In-the-Box Review



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1996


_RICH.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

wow...kit looks good I wish they would release the Reliant in 1/350 scale :wave:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RMC said:


> wow...kit looks good I wish they would release the Reliant in 1/350 scale :wave:


I think they will release one eventually- both the Reliant and K-Tinga D7m have been talked about at great length. Thing is with the resources required to design and tool a 1/350 kit it pretty much shuts down any other kit projects for that year.

The 1/1000 is not my scale but great for mods- I am looking forward to this kit.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Gridlines seem to be the eternal bane of Star Trek models. I mean, the saucer looks like a quilt. Even more puzzling since they managed to reproduce fine looking details in the two "greeblie trenches".


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> Gridlines seem to be the eternal bane of Star Trek models. I mean, the saucer looks like a quilt. Even more puzzling since they managed to reproduce fine looking details in the two "greeblie trenches".


I don't get this either. On the Fine Molds X-Wing fighter, the panel lines are CRAZY small and thin, perfectly in scale.

I don't know why they can't get this right on Star Trek models. The 1/1000 Refit and now Reliant saucer grids are canyons by compairson.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm okay with gridlines, though I wish they would have been finer. I'm working on my Dragon Mark 42 Iron Man suit and am impressed but the crisp detail. But, I'll happily take what I get with this kit. Just glad it's at least decent, and in 1/1000 scale. And the overall shapes seem to be quite accurate.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I think they will release one eventually- both the Reliant and K-Tinga D7m have been talked about at great length. Thing is with the resources required to design and tool a 1/350 kit it pretty much shuts down any other kit projects for that year.
> 
> The 1/1000 is not my scale but great for mods- I am looking forward to this kit.


I am more interested in a 1/350 K'Tinga, but would get a Reliant as well if one is produced.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice kit and very enthusiastic to get one in my hands!

I'll chime in that the grid/panel lines are way too big. If only they could be petite like those on a Tamiya aircraft model....


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Another look by a paying customer


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Based upon the review above, the decals appear to be pretty disappointing. 

Glad to see these are hitting the shelves! I'll picking one up as soon as money permits.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Picked up mine yesterday.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I've got a set of masks already for the alliance 1000 scale kit.

I only need to see how much it needs to be altered to fit this kit and I will be ready to ship

so, it won't take as long as it normally would

cheers


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Waiting for mine to come in. Warmed up the reference photos I collected for the big kit.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Any chance you can share those reference photos with us? I've had no luck finding some of the picture there used to be online.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

holt35 said:


> Any chance you can share those reference photos with us? I've had no luck finding some of the picture there used to be online.


Thats why you ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS, download.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> Thats why you ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS, download.


...and save to a separate hard drive which can be attached to a different computer if needed...

(learned the hard way)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> ...and save to a separate hard drive which can be attached to a different computer if needed...
> 
> (learned the hard way)


Yup. ALWAYS.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

In the video he mentions paying 32 dollars for this kit. Seems a tad expensive to me for a 1/1000 scale kit. Oh well... I'll still be getting one I'm sure. Too bad about the crappy decals though.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Trekkriffic said:


> In the video he mentions paying 32 dollars for this kit.


The average online price seems to be around $25 but after shipping it could very well be $32.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Trekkriffic said:


> In the video he mentions paying 32 dollars for this kit. Seems a tad expensive to me for a 1/1000 scale kit. Oh well... I'll still be getting one I'm sure. Too bad about the crappy decals though.


It looks like $32 is MSRP.

I'm wondering if the other owners are seeing the same decal problems?


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

You guys are correct about saving the picture and I did have a lot of ship picture saved but my computer took a S$#% on me about a year ago and I didn't have them saved anywhere else. 

As for the price $32 is a lot for a kit this small I got mine for just under $25 each from Tower Hobbies with delivery scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

holt35 said:


> ...but my computer took a ****** on me about a year ago...


You might want to edit that comment before a moderator sees it. This is a "family friendly" forum and such language is not advised. I don't have a problem with it personally, but this isn't my playground.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I was going to buy a case, like I did with the TOS E and the refit. I forgot about the price increases lately. I just bought three from Megahobby. Maybe I'll get more as ideas for bashes hit me. Otherwise it looks like the days of stockpiling kitbash fodder are over.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, the 1/1000 TOS Enterprise was around $10-12 when it was out ten years ago. I loooooved that price point!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

John P said:


> Yeah, I was going to buy a case, like I did with the TOS E and the refit. I forgot about the price increases lately. I just bought three from Megahobby. Maybe I'll get more as ideas for bashes hit me. Otherwise it looks like the days of stockpiling kitbash fodder are over.


Does that mean you will only be getting 10 or so of each now John? :lol:


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Zomdie-61 Some of the sites I go to edit stuff out automatically so I didn't even think about it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Called Al at my LHS and he has the Reliant in stock. He set one aside for me for when I swing by on Saturday after my haircut. Said it runs $31 bucks which, with tax, is on a par with Cult's price of $26.95 plus $11.98 for shipping to my zip code. I like to support my LHS if at all possible, plus, he gives me a 10% discount which doesn't hurt!


----------



## GreenMan2814 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm glad I found this forum. The Reliant model is what has me thinking of building a ship for my young Star Trek loving son.

Question....is there a website that can print off custom decals for 1/1000 scale ships? I want to build a Miranda class ship and name it after him and use his BDay as the registration number. Thanks.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Might wanna try here...
http://www.jt-graphics.com/default.htm


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I wonder if the nacelle pylons connect better than the 1/537 repop I built recently. Perhaps they corrected that issue. Not complaining. Just curious.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

kdaracal said:


> I wonder if the nacelle pylons connect better than the 1/537 repop I built recently. Perhaps they corrected that issue. Not complaining. Just curious.


It's a completely new kit, why would it have any issues that a 20 year old kit made by a different company would have?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> It's a completely new kit, why would it have any issues that a 20 year old kit made by a different company would have?


My thoughts as well. Fingers crossed. Love that ship. My old one turned out amazing with the extra decal set.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

holt35 said:


> Thanks Zomdie-61 Some of the sites I go to edit stuff out automatically so I didn't even think about it.


You're welcome! Most of the forums I frequent are "family friendly" and also have some form of editing/censoring software, so I'm a little surprised Hobby Talk doesn't.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

R2 has a look at their supplemental decal set

http://www.collectormodel.com/round...-s-reliant-aztec-decals/#sthash.RgfN7bd6.dpbs


----------

